# Kona Stinky JR (es geht voran)



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

Hm...

langsam nimmt es Form an





leider bin ich jetzt schon bei 11,1 kg
Ich hatte gehofft unter 11 zu bleiben, Mist.

Es fehlen noch Griffe, Umwerfer, Züge und die Kette

Nicht zufrieden bin ich mit der Stütze, die wiegt gekürzt noch über 200g.
Die Schläuche (Standard) wiegen auch jeweils 170g.
Sattelstützenschnellspanner muss auch noch getauscht werden, den berührt die Wippe beim Einfedern.
Lenker muss auch noch gekürzt werden (könnte auch leichter sein)
Evtl tausch ich noch den Sattel, der wiegt 280g. Eigentlich nicht so schlecht, aber letztens kamm hier im Forum einer fuer 180-190g zum Vorschein.

Mal schauen. Ich darf nur nicht meiner Frau sagen, dass ich schon vorhandene Teile nochmal nachkaufe weil ich Gewicht sparen will. ;-)

Jetzt erwarte ich eigentlich unzaehlige Tipps zum Gewicht sparen ;-)
ich will unter 11 kg kommen...

Achso, der Dämpfer ist mit wenig Luftdruck total ueberdämpft. Muss mal schauen, ob ich das Öl taischen kann, hab ich bei der Gabel auch schon gemacht.

Zum Preis...reden wir lieber nicht drüber (verückt)

Thomas

P.S. ich habe eigentlich jedes Teil vor dem Einbau gewogen und fotgrafiert. ich werde die Bilder mal Stück fuer Stück hochladen. Sind leider nur handybilder, also nicht besonders gut
P.P.S So, alle gewogenen Teile sind jetzt im Album


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Sieht schon verdammt geil aus, Thomas! Abgesehen davon, daß man von Federungen für Kleine unterschiedlich viel halten kann. 11,1kg ist ja nicht so wahnsinnig viel für voll gefedert. Was ist das für eine Gabel?


			
				wintermute schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen. Ich darf nur nicht meiner Frau sagen, dass ich schon vorhandene Teile nochmal nachkaufe weil ich Gewicht sparen will. ;-)


Sowas...   


			
				wintermute schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Preis...reden wir lieber nicht drüber (verückt)


Den willst du uns doch wohl nicht vorenthalten!

In meinem Thread stehen ein paar Teile mit Gewichtsangaben, die dich interessieren könnten: Sattel, Stüze, Spanner...

Hast du die leichten Laufräder schon mit eingerechnet?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

Hoi Oliver,

Die Gabel ist eien manitou R7 (gebraucht aus dem bikemarkt hier). ist zwar eine 26" gabel, aber mit wenig Druck sackt sie (hoffentlich) etwas ein.

Gewicht ist gestern im Zustand wie auf dem Foto gewogen.
Die verbauten Teile sind jetzt fast komplett (Wiegebilder) in meiner Galerie

Zum preis sage ich nur ein paar Teile (Rest muss ich erst suchen):
Rahmen 395 
Gabel 200 
Dämpfer 150 
LAufradset 250 
Bremse 200 

Schei*** ich muss aufhören, mir kommen die Tränen... 

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Es dient doch einem guten Zweck... 

Bei mir sieht's ähnlich aus....

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Übrigens: Action-Sports hat die KMC X9-SL für 30 Euro, falls du bei der Kette auch Gewicht sparen willst.


----------



## trifi70 (17. September 2013)

Wenn Du beim Sattel mit 180-190g auf den Odyssey spekulierst, ist der vermutlich zu klein, oder? Habe meine noch nicht geliefert bekommen, kann mich aber an eine diesbezügliche Aussage hier erinnern. Ich pack den auf unseren Trailer und das 20er. 

Schläuche kommt mir auch schwer vor. Hat schonmal jemand probiert, 26" Latexschläuche (Michelin) in kleineren Laufrädern zu verbauen? Bei Butyl geht das ja problemlos. Die wiegen glaube 125g oder so und ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen bzgl. Leichtlauf und Pannenschutz damit. Und dann erst der Sound


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

danke fuer den Tipp,

eigentlich muss ich versuchen an möglichst viel Stellen noch zu sparen.
Muss mal mein Budget uebrprüfen und dann mal schauen.
Dafuer muss ich auch mal die Kette wiegen die ich schon da habe.

gruss

Thomas


----------



## storck-riesen (17. September 2013)

Meine beiden Schläuche AV9 wiegen je 134g:


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wenn Du beim Sattel mit 180-190g auf den Odyssey spekulierst, ist der vermutlich zu klein, oder? Habe meine noch nicht geliefert bekommen...


hm...
das ist auch meine befürchtung. Habe leider noch keine masse vom Sattel gefunden. Zur auf jeden Fall könnte er dann immer noch auf das 20 zoll Bike.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Schläuche kommt mir auch schwer vor. Hat schonmal jemand probiert, 26" Latexschläuche (Michelin) in kleineren Laufrädern zu verbauen? Bei Butyl geht das ja problemlos. Die wiegen glaube 125g oder so und ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen bzgl. Leichtlauf und Pannenschutz damit. Und dann erst der Sound



Ja, bei den Schläuchen muss ich noch was machen. Es soll ja auch "extraleicht" für 24" geben. Muss mich mal auf die Suche machen.
Bei Latex schreckt mich die Notwendigkeuit des staendigen Nachpumpens ab.

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (17. September 2013)

Michelin E4, offiziell bis 47mm Breite, sollte reichen. 145g. Es gibt vermutlich auch noch leichtere.

ps. Schwalbe SV9, auch bis 47mm, 130g.


----------



## storck-riesen (17. September 2013)

Sattel: 225g
*SELLE SMP Jugendsattel "Junior Hell" *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

He Leute, 

danke fuer die Tips fuer Schläuche und Sattel

Oh mann, der Sattel hat aber echt einen sportlichen Preis...

Thomas


----------



## storck-riesen (17. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> Oh mann, der Sattel hat aber echt einen sportlichen Preis...
> 
> Thomas


 
Aber schick und einen anderen Junior Sattel hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Der Odyssey dürfte für einen 7 oder 8 jährigen Buben ja zu klein sein.


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Ich habe den Odyssey Sattel mal kurz vermessen: 20cm lang und knapp 12cm breit.

Oliver


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

Danke,
da muss ich heute abend mal vergleichen
Thomas


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

Hi,

nochmal eine Frage zu den Schläuchen,

Die leichten Schwalbeteile sind ja fuer viel kleinere Mäntel gedacht.
Da das einige hier fahren scheint es da kein Problem zu geben...?

Den besagten Schaluch gibt es ja in sv9 (normal?) und sv9a. Letzterer ist nochmal um grössenordnungen leichter.
Spricht was gegen dieses modell?

Danke und Gruss

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Immer auf eigene Gefahr. Ich habe das früher selbst gemacht und werde es bei Philipp mit den superleichten auch probieren, allerrdings mit mindestens 2 Bar.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (17. September 2013)

Glaub unser Junior Hell war etwas schwerer, meine um 240g.


----------



## storck-riesen (17. September 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Glaub unser Junior Hell war etwas schwerer, meine um 240g.


 
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht? Und wie alt war/ist der Nutzer?


----------



## Roelof (17. September 2013)

könntest du vl. eine Tabelle oder Liste reinstellen, von Teilen mit Gewicht? da fällt die gewichtswixerei leichter... 

Wie schwer und groß ist dein Junior?

LG


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

hm...

bezueglich Sattel: 70 Euro fuer 40g Ersparnis...ich weiss nicht...
schon ganz schoen heftig.

Leider gibt es kaum noch Stellen, wo noch halbwegs was rauszuholen ist...

Griffe (ich habe die in bllau, http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30817_Slide-On-Sniper-Lenkergriffe-.html)in Blau. Die sind schon am Moskito dran.Laut shop 78g, hm...

evtl. noch Schnellspanner (bikemarkt), Sattelklemme (bikemarkt), Schläuche und Lenker (der der dran ist wiegt c.a. 220g ungekürzt)
Sattelstütze ist in 30.0 mm kaum was brauchbares zu finden
Pedale evtl. die von AEST (170g)  anstelle der die dran sind (die wiegen 300g, sind aber schön finde ich )
Alu-bremscheiben? wie ist die Erfahrung?

Habt Ihr Tips fuer 
- leichte griff (kindertauglich) in Blau?
- Flaschenhalter?
- leichten kürzbaren Lenker (wie breit empfehlt ihr etwa)?

Dann wird es schon dünn. Der Rest ist eigentlich schon mit Blick auf Gewicht gekauft worden (Preisbremse im Kopf war manchmal eingeschaltet ). OK Schaltung und Schalthebel sind vom alten Rad meiner Frau, aber das muss erstmal (so gross sind die Ersparnisse in dem Bereich nicht im Vergleich zum Preis)

Oder seht ihr noch was?

Viele grüsse

Thomas


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> könntest du vl. eine Tabelle oder Liste reinstellen, von Teilen mit Gewicht? da fällt die gewichtswixerei leichter...
> 
> Wie schwer und groß ist dein Junior?
> 
> LG



Im Album sind die Wiegebilder (noch nicht ganz vollstaendig) fuer einen ersten ueberblick. Aber eine Tabelle ist noch geplant.

Mein Grosser wiegt glaube ich so c.a. 27kg und ist irgendwas zwischen 120 und 130 cm gross. Das letzte messen ist schon etwas her.

in der niedrigsten Sattelstellung duerfte er grade so draufpassen. habe gestern mal die aktuelle Sattelhöhe an seinem Moskito gemessen und mit dem Kona verglichen.

gruss

Thomas


----------



## Mamara (17. September 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht? Und wie alt war/ist der Nutzer?



Der ist vor 2Wochen 7 geworden und diese Saison wegen Urlauben und gebrochenem Arm nicht viel damit gefahren. Auf nen paar längeren Touren Anfang des Jahres gabs es aber keine Beschwerden.


----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Auf nen paar längeren Touren Anfang des Jahres gabs es aber keine Beschwerden.


 
Könntest du evtl. mal ein Bild vom montierten Sattel am Rad posten? Mich würde interessieren wie der optisch am Gesamtrad wirkt. Vorallem die abfallende Nase dürfte gewöhnungsbedürftig sein.


----------



## Mamara (18. September 2013)

Bilder gibt es hier nen paar.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=585563


----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Tips fuer
> - leichten kürzbaren Lenker (wie breit empfehlt ihr etwa)?


 
Passend zum Vorbau gibt es den KCNC Flat Bone SC mit 116g bei 600mm (auf 540mm kürzbar, dann ca. 106g, siehe mein Album). Einen neuwertigen gibt es im Bikemarkt für 30,-. Den billigsten Online habe ich für knapp 42,- gefunden. KCNC hat ja auch eine leichte Sattelstütze im Angebot. 
Meine Schwalbe AV9 finde ich mit den Mow Joe in 1.85 Breite schon recht grenzwertig, da sich der Schlauch im Bereich des Ventiles deutlich weniger dehnt als am verbleibenden Umfang.


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Passend zum Vorbau gibt es den KCNC Flat Bone SC mit 116g bei 600mm (auf 540mm kürzbar, dann ca. 106g, siehe mein Album). Einen neuwertigen gibt es im Bikemarkt für 30,-. Den billigsten Online habe ich für knapp 42,- gefunden. KCNC hat ja auch eine leichte Sattelstütze im Angebot.
> Meine Schwalbe AV9 finde ich mit den Mow Joe in 1.85 Breite schon recht grenzwertig, da sich der Schlauch im Bereich des Ventiles deutlich weniger dehnt als am verbleibenden Umfang.



Moin,

interessant.
Lenkertechnisch gibts ja noch Reserven. ich hatte eher an so ein Riser-Modell gedacht (sieht "cooler" aus ).
Du sprichst aber von einem 20", oder? 
Am Moskito faehrt mein Grosser derzeit einen Riser mit c.a. 52cm, ich dachte, dass ich evtl. am Kona mit 60cm Breite probiere, hm...
Flat oder Riser? Das Gewichtsargument spricht natuerlich fuer Flat, ausserdem baut der Lenker momentan eh schon ziemlich hoch.
schwierig, schwierig...

Der Hinweis bei den Reifen ist natuerlich auch wichtig. Merkt man das wirklich im Rollverhalten? Mit wieviel Druck im Reifen fahrt ihr denn?
Ich glaube (ich muesste mal nachschauen) am moskito sind schon ueber 2 bar Druck in den Reifen. Ich pumpe da eher so nach Gefühl.

gruss

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> Du sprichst aber von einem 20", oder?


 
Nein, 26Zoll Rahmen mit 24Zoll LRS
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634336



wintermute schrieb:


> Der Hinweis bei den Reifen ist natuerlich auch wichtig. Merkt man das wirklich im Rollverhalten? Mit wieviel Druck im Reifen fahrt ihr denn?
> Ich glaube (ich muesste mal nachschauen) am moskito sind schon ueber 2 bar Druck in den Reifen. Ich pumpe da eher so nach Gefühl.
> 
> gruss
> ...


 
Ich hab das bisher nur montiert, aber wurde noch nicht gefahren. Luftdruck keine Ahnung. Das ist mir bei der Montage jedenfalls aufgefallen. Bei 2.1er RoRo könnte das ein Problem werden.


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Nein, 26Zoll Rahmen mit 24Zoll LRS
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634336



ahh, ok, dann hab ichs verwechselt.

Thomas

(aber wir sind hier in einem 20" Thread )


----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

Ich dachte das Kona sei ein 24 Zoll.


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Kona sei ein 24 Zoll.



Ahhhrgh!

Natürlich ein 24 Zoll!

Ich war doch grade noch im Nachbarthread mit dem ferarriroten/orangen 20" Bike. Da hab ich es verwechselt.
(ich werde alt und senil) 

Thomas


----------



## Mamara (18. September 2013)

Ich halte 2 Bar mit nem dickeren Reifen für zu viel bei den Zwergengewichten. Da gibt es aber auch zig Diskussionen unter Erwachsenen zu, hier sind auch ne Menge Links zu "Fachmagazinen" und Hrstellerangaben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525774


----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

... und ich dachte ich wäre manchmal verwirrt.


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Ich halte 2 Bar mit nem dickeren Reifen für zu viel bei den Zwergengewichten. Da gibt es aber auch zig Diskussionen unter Erwachsenen zu, hier sind auch ne Menge Links zu "Fachmagazinen" und Hrstellerangaben.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525774



Hi Mamara,

wow, die Tabelle ist ja interessant. muss mal bei den Kiddies den Luftdruck genauer messen und bei Bedarf absenken. mal schauen was passiert... 

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass es hier um kinder geht, kurz mal offtopic:
Die Druckangeaben finde ich persönlich extrem niedrig. Ich wiege 95 kg und fahre mein Kona hardtail mit 2.0er Reifen mit c.a. 4bar. Bei 3 bar habe ich schon ein extrem ungutes Gefühl in den Kurven. OK ist halt ein Oldschool Kona Kula von 1996 ohne Tubeless, aber nach Tabelle muesste ich mit 2bar fahren. da drueckt es doch die Felge durch...

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

4 Bar is zu viel. Ist die Felge sehr schmal? Ich fahr knapp 2 Bar mit Race King 2.2 am HR und mit Latexschläuchen bei 80kg. Felge XM719, auf den schmaleren Felgen war mir das auch zu kippelig...

Fürn Kind halte ich 2 Bar für zu viel.

Das Risiko, die extralight Schläuche stark zu überdehnen, würde ich nicht eingehen. Auch und gerade, wenn es ein Kind ist. Würde deshalb die mittlere Klasse nehmen. Unabhängig vom Luftdruck.


----------



## Mamara (18. September 2013)

Ich sag ja nich dass DIE Tabelle da massgebend sein soll, war nur mal auf die schnelle gefunden. Hängt halt viel vom Geschmach und noch mehr von Fahreinsatz ab. Ne empfehlung für Rennradreifen wird ja auch nie Treppenstufen fahren beinhalten usw. Dass Kids nen bisschen mehr Reserve für Snakebites haben sollten steht auch ausser frage. Aber vieles was "Oldschoolern" schwammig vorkommt ist einfach nur ungewohntheit. Aber Kurven und Bremsgripp nehmen bei viel zu hohem Luftdruck neben den Komfort halt auch enorm ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Ach! Das Stinky ist ein 26er, das sehe ich jetzt erst! Dann machst du es ja doch so, wie ich das auch vorhabe.

Ich fahre selbst auch eher mit hohem Druck, meist 3,5 Bar, weil ich als Reiseradler eher von der Straße komme und mich damit wohler fühle. In der 7jährigen Münchener Zeit mit vielen MTB-Touren habe ich das allerdings anders gemacht. Philipp fährt auf dem 15er mit 2 Bar.

Oliver


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ach! Das Stinky ist ein 26er, das sehe ich jetzt erst! Dann machst du es ja doch so, wie ich das auch vorhabe.
> 
> Oliver



nein nein, ein 24"!
Heute ist wohl radgrössenverwirrung angesagt 
Ich bin auch schon mal drangewesen

Thomas


----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> nein nein, ein 24"!
> Heute ist wohl radgrössenverwirrung angesagt
> Ich bin auch schon mal drangewesen
> 
> Thomas


 
ich schmeiss mich weg


----------



## Mamara (18. September 2013)

Ach so, wegen dir. Die Tabelle geht ja nur runter bis 2.1. und die Gewichte sind mit Rad. Für härtere Gangart plus 0,2 Bar wobei es bei schmaleren Reifen dann da auch noch mal eher mehr statt weniger sein soll. Also gehe danach mal eher von 2,5Bar aus die empfohlen werden


----------



## wintermute (23. September 2013)

So,

gestern noch die Schaltung fertig montiert und eigenstellt. Scheint (jedenfalls im Keller) ganz gut zu funktionieren.
leider bin ich jetzt von 11.1 Kg schon auf 11.7 kg gesprungen.
Jetzt muss ich nochmal uebers Budget gehen und schauen, ob ich noch was rausholen kann.
Leichte Schläuche und leichtere Pedale sind fast sicher.
Leichterer Lenker, Schnellspanne und Sattelstützenklemme sind schon bestellt.
Evtl. schlage ich auch nochmal bei den Bremsscheiben zu.
Beim Sattel (Selle SMP "Junior Hell") lasse ich es wohl. c.a. 40 g fuer c.a. 65  ist letztendlich doch zu heftig (im moment ).

gruss

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (23. September 2013)

Hi Thomas,

eine Tabelle wäre wirklich nicht schlecht, dann könnte man sich einen Überblick verschaffen, ohne sich durch Fotos oder Beiträge zu wühlen. Daß es diese leichten Wurfsternscheiben als Bremsscheiben gibt, habe ich auch erst hier im Kinderbikeforum gelernt...  Sieht schon martialisch aus. Sind doch bestimmt nicht billig....

Ansonsten hoch im Kurs (leider in jeder Beziehung): Titansachen: Schrauben, Innenlager, Achsen...

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (23. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ...sind doch bestimmt nicht billig....



geht so - wenn frm drauf steht, sind sie teurer als von fernost  ashima sind dz. glaub ich die leichtesten Stahlscheiben


----------



## storck-riesen (23. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> DaÃ es diese leichten Wurfsternscheiben als Bremsscheiben gibt, habe ich auch erst hier im Kinderbikeforum gelernt...  Sieht schon martialisch aus. Sind doch bestimmt nicht billig....
> 
> Oliver


 
Wenn du die meinst: Alligator Windcutter fÃ¼r 18,80â¬ bei tuning-bikes.de; 88g bei 160mm; gibt's in verschiedenen Farben und GrÃ¶Ãen


----------



## Taurus1 (23. September 2013)

Kinderfullys sind jetzt nicht unbedingt mein Ding, aber wenn der Fahrer es standesgemäß bewegen kann, warum nicht.
Gut aussehen tut es auf jeden Fall, und das Gewicht hallte ich für ein Fully jetzt auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## wintermute (28. Oktober 2014)

So, endlich habe ich die Teileliste mal fertig gemacht.
Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, auch eine Spalte für die Preise einzubauen.
Jetzt muss ich mich erst einmal von dem Schock erholen... ;-)
Wir haben zusammen im Fruhjahrganz gut gestartet mit dem Fahren, aber es liess dann leider nach. Ich wollte jetzt auch nicht den Druck unnötig erhöhen, dass dann die Lust ganz nachlässt.
Am "richtigen" Spagat  zwischen Motivieren und "Einpeitschen" muss ich noch arbeiten...

Aber beim Bike bin ich ganz zufrieden, ich glaube auch nicht , dass so viel mehr Reduktion (gewichtsmässig) möglich ist.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich schon viel mehr ausgegeben hatte, als ich eigentlich wollte, aber wenn man mal in den Schrauber/Wiegerausch gerät... 

Die Teilefotos im Album sind nicht ganz vollstaendig und teilweise sind auch falsche Teile abgebildet (da wurde noch optimiert)
Das Gesamtbike wollte ich auch noch mal wiegen, inwieweit (und in welche Richtung) das Realgewicht vom Rechnerischen Gesamtgewicht abweicht...
Kommt noch...

Für Fragen bin ich natuerlich offen

Fotos vom fertigen Bike muessen noch eingefügt werden, Evtl. auch mal ein Fahrbild...

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## wintermute (30. Oktober 2014)

so, jetzt hab ich auch mal das Bike komplett gewogen.
Etwas über 11 kg, genau 11,3 kg


----------

